# Getting back into it!



## Michael Ream (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi everyone, I just signed up here and was hoping to check out any resources available for parts, so I thought I'd just say hello and introduce myself. I used to build model cars as a kid, mostly 1/25 scale but one of my favorites was a 1/8 scale Camaro that was a lot of fun. I would mostly try to recreate my favorite drag cars (my dad was a drag racer so I was at the track a lot) but as I got older I started building the real things and just lost interest. Anyway, I am in my 40's now and would like to get back into it for the sole purpose of recreating my dad's first drag car, a '66 Nova dubbed "Satan's Kitten". It had a lot of custom parts, so I'll be doing some hunting in order to nail down specific components to make it as close to the real thing as possible. I have a few photographs to work from, and my wife is going to assist me with the custom graphics on her Cricut. I just got the base kit today, so now it's time to start hunting for engine parts, wheels/tires, and anything else that wasn't stock so I can make this thing as close to real as possible! Once finished, I'm going to surprise my father with it since he's the one who got me into cars in the first place. I plan on doing some searches, but if anyone has some good advice/info I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I hope you have fun getting back into the hobby. 
Your dad's car is a lot cooler than mine (which i also modeled).
https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/312-model-cars/546329-85-toyota-corona-wagon.html


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the jungle Mr Ream!

Keep us updated with photos of the build. Sounds like a noble effort. Let us know what you are looking for specifically and maybe we can point you in the right direction on where to find it. :cheers2:


----------



## Michael Ream (Jun 10, 2019)

That Corona wagon is awesome, great work right there! As far things I'm looking for, it's mainly odds and ends - wheels/tires, emblems, some engine parts, etc. I have a picture of the engine out of the car, so I have a good reference right there to match it up. I think the most difficult part will be the decals since he had a lot of custom work done, so I'm hoping to be able to recreate that in vinyl.


----------



## Loriartnstuff (Jun 15, 2019)

All the best to you on finding those parts your dad is guna be so excited n happy best of luck


----------

